# Painting Wilwood Calipers



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

I am looking into upgrading the brake system in my corrado and it seems like the only kit that is affordable is one with wilwood calipers (the other choice was the Porsche big reds, but I don't really want to add all that unsprung weight). The only problem with the Wilwoods is that they aren't offered in red, and I guess you could say I'm a little hell bent on that color. Has anyone painted these calipers? If i do paint them, is it impossible to retain the wilwood logo on them? I know this all probably sounds rather silly, but honestly I'm probably getting these for 50% performance and 50% looks.


----------



## SLCVR6 (Jan 23, 2000)

*Re: Painting Wilwood Calipers (GTTechnics)*

I have them and with my specific calipers, they have been painted red and the logos could be sanded over to expose the natural color, as they are a raised surface and not a decal.
-Robert


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Painting Wilwood Calipers (SLCVR6)*

the wilwoods i have are red and i just use caliper paint to do it check my sig i did the ole red brakes way tricked out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

